# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه شهید بهشتی

## mkh-ana

*دانشگاه شهید بهشتی* یکی از دانشگاه‌های دولتی ایران است که در منطقهٔ اوین، غرب ولنجک و شرق درکه در شمال غربی تهران واقع شده‌است. این دانشگاه از جمله بزرگ‌ترین و معتبرترین دانشگاه‌های ایران محسوب می‌شود.[۲] این دانشگاه در مقاطع کاردانی، کارشناسی، کارشناسی ارشد ودکترا در دوره‌های مجازی، روزانه و شبانه دانشجو می‌پذیرد و تاکنون بیش از ۴۳٬۳۳۴ دانشجو از این دانشگاه فارغ‌التحصیل شده‌اند.
این دانشگاه در سال ۱۳۳۸ با نام *دانشگاه ملی ایران* به‌دستور محمدرضا شاه پهلوی و توسط علی شیخ‌الاسلام تأسیس شد[۳] و تا پیش از سال۱۳۶۲ با این نام خوانده می‌شد. علی‌رغم افتتاح رسمی در اسفندماه ۱۳۳۹، پذیرش دانشجو در مهرماه ۱۳۳۹ و توسط دانشکده‌های معماری و شهرسازی و علوم بانکداری که اولین دانشکده‌های دانشگاه بودند انجام شد. در خرداد ماه سال ۱۳۶۲ ستاد انقلاب فرهنگی وقت با تغییر نام دانشگاه از «ملی ایران» به «شهید بهشتی» موافقت کرد.

*تاریخچه[ویرایش]**مقدمات تاسیس[ویرایش]*_نوشتار دانشگاه ملی ایران (پیش از انقلاب فرهنگی) را بخوانید._
آذر ۱۳۳۳ شاه پس از کودتا سفری به آمریکا انجام داد. در این سفر علی شیخ‌الاسلام به‌عنوان نمایندهٔ دانشجویان ایرانی سخنرانی کرد و پیشنهاد تأسیس دانشگاه ملّی را به‌عنوان راهکاری برای جلوگیری از خروج جوانان ایرانی از کشور برای تحصیل به شاه ارائه کرد که مورد موافقت قرار گرفت.
باید توجه داشت که نام ملّی در زمان حکومت پهلوی به مؤسسات آموزشی اطلاق می‌شد که غیر دولتی بودند و به‌وسیلهٔ دریافت شهریه از متقاضیان آموزش و خارج از بودجه دولت اداره می‌شدند.
پس از آن با حکم شاه دکتر شیخ الاسلام مأمور شد در اروپا و آمریکا دربارهٔ دانشگاه‌های غیر دولتی مطالعه کند. در سال ۱۳۳۸ در دیداری که بین شاه و چند تن از استادان دانشگاه که در رأس آنهاجهانشاه صالح رییس دانشگاه تهران قرار داشت، بار دیگر پیشنهاد تأسیس دانشگاه ملی مطرح شد. هر چند از نتایج این مذاکرات اطلاعی در دست نیست. در همین سال شیخ الاسلام به ایران باز می‌گردد و با کسب موافقت نهایی محمدرضا پهلوی دهم آذر ۱۳۳۸ «دبیرخانه دانشگاه ملی» را در خانه خود در خیابان رامسر به طور غیر رسمی به‌راه می‌اندازد.
۲۹ اسفند ۱۳۳۸ با فرمان شاه و موافقت حسین علا، «وزیر دربار»، دبیرخانهٔ دانشگاه ملی به ساختمانی واقع در خیابان پاستور پلاک ۵۷ منتقل می‌شد. این ساختمان از املاک وزارت دربار بود که در اختیار شجاع‌الدین شفا رییس کمیتهٔ تهیهٔ مقدّمات جشن‌های ۲۵۰۰ ساله بود. کار دبیرخانه تهیهٔ اطلاعاتی مربوط به‌سوابق تحصیلی فارغ التحصیلان بیکار اروپا و آمریکا و تهیهٔ مقدمات تأسیس دانشگاه بود.
با آشکار شدن اندیشهٔ تأسیس دانشگاه ملّی مخالفت‌های زیادی با آن مجامع دانشگاهی آغاز شد. کسانی مانند «احمد فرهادی» رییس دانشگاه تهران و «میمندی‌نژاد» رییس دانشکدهٔ دامپزشکی و عبدالله ریاضی رییس دانشکدهٔ فنی و رییس مجلس شورای ملی از مخالفان سرسخت تأسیس این دانشگاه بودند. میمندی‌نژاد در مصاحبه‌ای که در تاریخ ۱۱/۱۲/۱۳۳۸ در روزنامهٔ کیهان منتشر شد فکر تأسیس دانشگاه ملّی را اندیشه‌ای نابجا دانست و گفت: «دانشگاه تهران هنوز کامل نشده‌است اگر ملّت فکر تأسیس دانشگاه ملّی (غیر دولتی) هستند که می‌تواند وضع دانشگاهی را بهتر سازد، باید همین دانشگاه موجود را ترّقی و تکامل دهد.»
علی‌رغم مخالفت‌های فراوان با حمایت پهلوی دوم تأسیس دانشگاه ملّی با جدیت پیگیری شد. هیئت مؤتمنین دانشگاه با عضویت وزیر دربار شاهنشاهی - که در آن زمان حسین علا بود - مدیر عاملبنیاد پهلوی، وزیر فرهنگ یک نفر از نمایندگان مجلس سنا، دو نفر از نمایندگان مجلس شورای ملی، مدیر کل بانک ملی ایران رییس اتاق بازرگانی رییس دانشگاه ملی ایران و حداقل سه نفر از شخصیت‌های علمی اقتصادی کشور تشکیل شد. در سال ۱۳۳۹ اساسنامهٔ دانشگاه توسط هیات مؤتمنین تصویب شد. در ۸ آبان ۱۳۳۹ این اساسنامه مورد تصویب شورای عالی فرهنگ قرار گرفت.
اساسنامه دانشگاه ملی دارای پنج فصل و بیست و دو ماده بود. براساس ماده نخست نام دانشگاه «دانشگاه ملی ایران» و براساس ماده دوم مقر اصلی آن تهران بود. به موجب ماده سوم اساسنامه دانشگاه، این دانشگاه از تاریخ تاسیس دارای دو دانشکده بانکداری و علوم مالی اقتصادی و دانشکده معماری بود.
*سال های اولیه[ویرایش]*در پی انتشار اساسنامهٔ دانشگاه، خبر پذیرش ۲۰۰ نفر دانشجو برای اولین سال تحصیلی در دو دانشکده اعلام شد. دانشگاه ملی از نیمه دوم مهر ۱۳۳۹ در یک ساختمان استیجاری نزدیک دوراهی یوسف آباد دانشگاه ملی فعالیت خود را آغاز کرد. در ۲۵ بهمن ۱۳۳۹ مراسم افتتاح دانشگاه ملی با حضور شاه و فرح پهلوی بر‌گزار شد.
در سال های اولیه تاسیس دانشگاه ملی دریافت شهریه از دانشجویان مهم ترین منبع تأمین هزینه‌های دانشگاه ملّی محسوب می‌شد، اگر چه مبالغی کمک دولتی نیز توسّط دانشگاه دریافت می‌شد.
بعد از چند سال با موافقت شاه و دستور حسن ارسنجانی وزیر کشاورزی وقت یک میلیون و پانصد هزار متر از زمین‌های سعادت آباد و ۱۰ هزار متر از زمین‌های بالای میدان ونک و ۷۰ هزار متر زمین خالصه مجاور اوین درکه برای اجرای ساختمان دانشگاه ملی در نظر گرفته می‌شود. مراسم کلنگ زنی عملیات ساختمانی دانشگاه ملی با حضور فرح پهلوی، علی شیخ الاسلام، انوشیروان پویان، هوشنگ نهاوندی و تعدادی از شخصیت‌های علمی کشور در منطقه بالای اوین درکه بر‌گزار شد.
کانون مترقی که حسنعلی منصور در سال ۴۲ تشکیل داد از جمله کانون‌های سیاسی بود که از قبل پی‌ریزی فرهنگی و علمی شده بود.
شیخ‌الاسلام که دانشگاه ملی را بنا گذاشت به تدریج کسانی که در آمریکا تحصیل کرده بودند را به دانشگاه کشاند. اعضای هیات علمی اولیه این دانشگاه کم و بیش دانش‌آموختگان آمریکایی بودند. در این نهاد، شیخ‌الاسلام سعی داشت بخشی از جامعه نخبگان ایرانی را که عمدتاً از طبقه متوسط جامعه بود به آنجا بکشاند. حالا تصور کنید جامعه علمی دانشگاه ملی عمدتاً دانش‌آموختگان آمریکا بودند، دانشجویان از افراد متمول و طبقه متوسط جامعه در کنار هم گرد آمده بودند که در واقع جامعه جدیدی از طبقه سیاسی آن زمان را تشکیل دادند.[۴]
با تمام این مسائل دانشگاه ملی ایران به دلیل نوپا بودن و نیز دریافت شهریه در اولویت‌های مرتبه پایین متقاضیان تحصیلات دانشگاهی (به جز افرادی که از تمکن مالی برخوردار بودند) قرار می‌گرفت.
در مدت پنج سال ریاست شیخ الاسلام علاوه بر دانشکده اقتصاد و معماری دانشکده پزشکی ۱۳۴۰ زبان‌های خارجی ۱۳۴۱، علوم ۱۳۴۲، دندانپزشکی ۱۳۴۴، راه اندازی شد. پس از شیخ الاسلام، عبدالعلی جهانشاهی و سپس علی اکبر بینا به ریاست دانشگاه ملی منصوب شد. در زمان ریاست بینا دانشکده حقوق راه اندازی شد. پس از وی محمد علی مجتهدی (موسس دانشگاه صنعتی شریف) و سپس انوشیروان پویان به ریاست دانشگاه ملی منصوب شدند. پس از پویان نیز به ترتیب احمد هوشنگ شریفی، عباس صفویان و احمد قرشی ریاست دانشگاه را بر عهده گرفتند. در این سال‌ها دانشکده علوم زمین و دانشکده جامع انفورماتیک و دانشکده روان شناسی ساخته و وارد دایره مراکز علمی کشور شد.
مهترین تحول در تاریخ دانشگاه در سال ۱۳۵۳ رقم خورد، هنگامی که دولت وقت به پشتوانه درآمدهای نفتی اقدام به پرداخت شهریه موسسات آموزشی ملی (خصوصی) و رایگان کردن آنها نمود. این امر سبب شد تا بافت دانشجویی دانشگاه از انحصار طبقه مرفه و بالای جامعه خارج شده و دانشجویان از طبقات مختلف و شرایط گوناگون از طریق کنکور سراسری وارد این دانشگاه شوند و بدین ترتیب دانشگاه عملاً به صورت یک دانشگاه عمومی مانند سایر دانشگاه‌ها درآمد.
*تغییرات پس از انقلاب اسلامی[ویرایش]*پس از پیروزی انقلاب اسلامی در سال ۱۳۵۸ به موجب قانونی که در شورای انقلاب تصویب شد دانشگاه ملی، دانشگاهی دولتی اعلام شد (قبل از پیروزی انقلاب اسلامی دانشگاه غیر دولتی و خصوصی محسوب می‌شد.) و در خرداد ماه سال ۱۳۶۲ ستاد انقلاب فرهنگی وقت با تغییر نام دانشگاه از «*ملی ایران*» به «*شهید بهشتی*» موافقت کرد.
در سال ۱۳۶۴ براساس مصوبه دولت جمهوری اسلامی مبنی بر تأسیس وزارت بهداشت درمان و آموزش پزشکی، مراکز درمانی و دانشکده‌های پزشکی و پیراپزشکی از دانشگاه منفک و بعد از ادغام با برخی از مراکز آموزشی دیگر و با نام دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی فعالیت خود را آغاز کردند.
*روسای دانشگاه[ویرایش]*علی شیخ الاسلام: علی شیخ الاسلام بنیانگذار دانشگاه، از اسفند ماه سال ۱۳۳۸ تا آبان ماه سال ۱۳۴۴ ریاست دانشگاه را بر عهده داشت. وی حدود ۵ سال رئیس دانشگاه شهید بهشتی بود. فرخ‌رو پارسا، در سال‌های آغازین کار دانشگاه، عهده‌دار سِمَت مدیر کلی دبیرخانه دانشگاه ملی ایران بود که با این سِمَت وی نخستین مدیر کل زن در ایران شد.عبدالعلی جهانشاهی: عبدالعلی جهانشاهی از آذر ۱۳۴۴ تا خرداد ۱۳۴۵ به عنوان رئیس دانشگاه فعالیت می‌کرد. وی نزدیک به هفت ماه رئیس دانشگاه شهید بهشتی بود.علی اکبر بینا: علی بینا از خرداد ۱۳۴۵ تا بهمن ۱۳۴۶ بر کرسی ریاست دانشگاه شهید بهشتی تکیه زد. وی کمتر از ۲ سال در این سمت فعالیت کرد.محمد علی مجتهدی: محمد علی مجتهدی از اسفند ۱۳۴۶ تا مرداد ۱۳۴۷ رئیس دانشگاه شهید بهشتی بود. وی تنها پنج ماه در این پست ماندگار شد.انوشیروان پویان: انوشیروان پویان از شهریور سال ۱۳۴۷ تا شهریور ماه سال ۱۳۵۲ رئیس دانشگاه شهید بهشتی بود. وی در حدود ۵ سال در ریاست این دانشگاه باقی‌ماند.احمد هوشنگ شریفی: احمد هوشنگ شریفی از شهریور ۱۳۵۲ تا اردیبهشت ۱۳۵۳ به عنوان رئیس دانشگاه شهید بهشتی کار می‌کرد. وی کمتر از هشت ماه در این پست باقی‌ماند.عباس صفویان: عباس صفویان از خرداد ۱۳۵۳ تا شهریور ۱۳۵۶ رئیس دانشگاه شهید بهشتی بود. وی ۳ سال رئیس این دانشگاه بود.احمد قریشی: احمد قرشی از شهریور ۵۶ تا مهر ۵۷ به عنوان رئیس دانشگاه شهید بهشتی فعالیت می‌کرد. وی حدود یک سال در سمت خود باقی‌ماند.عبدالعلی جهانشاهی: عبدالعلی جهانشاهی از مهر ۵۷ تا بهمن ۵۷ تنها به مدت چهار ماه رئیس دانشگاه شهید بهشتی بود.عبدالصمد تقی زاده: عبدالصمد تقی زاده از اسفند ۵۷ تا آبان ۵۹ رئیس دانشگاه شهید بهشتی بود. وی نزدیک به ۲ سال بر این دانشگاه ریاست کرد.احمد اصغریان جدی: احمد اصغریان جدی از آبان ۱۳۵۹ تا آذر ۱۳۶۰ ریاست بر دانشگاه شهید بهشتی را تجربه کرد. وی یک سال رئیس این دانشگاه بود.محمد حسن احمدی: محمد حسن احمدی تنها ۱۱ ماه رئیس دانشگاه شهید بهشتی بود. وی از آذر ۱۳۶۰ تا آبان ۱۳۶۱ (۱۱ ماه) رئیس این دانشگاه بود.احمد فرمد: احمد فرمد از آبان ۱۳۶۱ تا آبان ۱۳۶۳ رئیس دانشگاه شهید بهشتی بود. وی ۲ سال در این سمت فعالیت کرد.هادی ندیمی: هادی ندیمی شاید در میان روسای دانشگاه‌های سراسری ایران دارای بالاترین رکورد ماندگاری بر پست ریاست باشد. ندیمی از آبان ماه سال ۱۳۶۳ تا بهمن سال ۱۳۸۴ (بیش از ۲۱ سال) ریاست دانشگاه شهید بهشتی را بر عهده داشت تا این دانشگاه مدت مدیدی از ثبات مدیریت برخوردار باشد. ندیمی بهمن ماه سال ۸۴ در حالی که شایعات زیادی درباره برکناری و یا استعفای وی وجود داشت با حمید لطیفی تعویض شد.حمید لطیفی: حمید لطیفی از بهمن ۱۳۸۴ تا مهر ۱۳۸۶ ریاست دانشگاه شهید بهشتی را عهده‌دار شد. وی ۲ سال در این پست باقی‌ماند. در اواخر مهرماه ۸۶ دکتر لطیفی توسط وزیر وقت علوم دکتر زاهدی برکنار شد.احمد شعبانی: احمد شعبانی از مهر ۸۶ تا اردیبهشت ۱۳۹۱ رئیس بود.محمد مهدی تهرانچی: محمد مهدی تهرانچی از اردیبهشت ۱۳۹۱ ریاست دانشگاه شهید بهشتی را با حکم کامران دانشجو به عهده گرفت و تاکنون در این سمت است.[۵]
*دانشکده‌ها[ویرایش]*
قله توچال از دانشکده ادبیات

دانشکده ادبیات و علوم انسانیدانشکده الهیات و ادیاندانشکده تربیت بدنی و علوم ورزشیدانشکده حقوقدانشکده علومدانشکده علوم اقتصادی و سیاسیدانشکده علوم تربیتی و روانشناسیدانشکده علوم ریاضیدانشکده علوم زمیندانشکده علوم زیستیدانشکده مدیریت و حسابداریدانشکده معماری و شهرسازیدانشکده مهندسی برق و کامپیوتردانشکده مهندسی فناوری‌های نویندانشکده مهندسی هسته‌ایدانشکده پرستاری و ماماییدانشکده شیمیدانشکده دندانپزشکی
*پایگاه نشر دانش [۶][ویرایش]**پایگاه نشر دانش* دانشگاه شهید بهشتی با هدف ارائه همه محتواهای دانشی این دانشگاه در فضای وب آماده شده است. راه اندازی این سامانه کمک می کند تا کلیه پژوهش ها و فعالیت های تولید دانش در دانشگاه شهید بهشتی ساماندهی شده،هزینه های جانبی تولید محتوا کم شود و بتوان این هزینه را برای افزایش کیفیت محتوایی به کاربرد.به کمک این پایگاه محققین و دانشجویان می توانند به راحتی به محتوای همه نشریات علمی این دانشگاه،دسترسی داشته و از آنها استفاده نمایند . همچنین امکان خرید و ارسال سفارش کتابهای چاپ شده توسط انتشارات دانشگاه نیز برای همه وجود دارد.به زودی محتوای پایان نامه های دانشگاه، همایش ها و کنفرانس های علمی برگزار شده در دانشگاه و دیگر تولیدات علمی دانشگاه در این پایگاه قرار خواهد گرفت.[_نیازمند منبع_]
*دوره‌های مجازی دانشگاه شهید بهشتی تهران[ویرایش]**دوره‌های مجازی دانشگاه شهید بهشتی تهران* یکی از معتبرترین دوره‌ها در ایران و در سطح خاورمیانه می‌باشد. مدرک دوره‌های مجازی این دانشگاه در تمامی دانشگاههای معتبر دنیا پذیرفته می‌شود و از اعتبار بسیار خوبی برخوردار است. این دوره‌ها برای کسانی که شاغل هستند و یا وقت کافی در اختیار ندارند بهترین گزینه می‌باشد. علاقه‌مندان جهت پذیرفته شدن در این دوره‌ها باید در آزمون کارشناسی ارشد دانشگاه دولتی شرکت نمایند و در صورتی که در این آزمون مجاز شوند می‌توانند نسبت به انتخاب این دانشگاه اقدام نمایند. در حال حاضر این دانشگاه در رشته‌های مهندسی معماری کامپیوتر، مهندسی نرم‌افزار کامپیوتر، مدیریت فناوری اطلاعات ، حساب داری و علوم کامپیوتر از طریق آزمون کارشناسی ارشد دولتی دانشجو می‌پذیرد. برای پذیرفته شدن در این دانشگاه حداکثر باید رتبهٔ ۱۵۰ را در آزمون کارشناسی ارشد رشتهٔ مربوطه کسب نمایید.[_نیازمند منبع_]
*امکانات آموزشی و رفاهی[ویرایش]*
خوابگاه کوی پسران

خوابگاه کوی پسران

خیابان دانشکدهٔ ادبیات و علوم انسانی

سالن همکف دانشکدهٔ ادبیات و علوم انسانی

پارک علمی-تحقیقاتی زیر آب شهرستان سوادکوه مازندران (سال تأسیس ۱۳۸۱)؛کتابخانهٔ مرکزی و مرکز اسناد (سال تأسیس ۱۳۳۹)؛گروه معارف اسلامی (سال تأسیس ۱۳۶۰)؛خوابگاه‌ها:
مجتمع خوابگاه‌های کوی دختران (داخل دانشگاه)؛مجتمع خوابگاه‌های کوی پسران (داخل دانشگاه)؛مجتمع دانش‌پژوهان دانشگاه شهید بهشتی (متأهلان)؛خوابگاه قائم مقام فراهانی ویژهٔ پسران؛خوابگاه ولی‌عصر، ویژهٔ پسران؛خوابگاه بلوار کشاورز، ویژهٔ دختران؛خوابگاه رستاک، ویژهٔ دختران؛وب‌گاه رایانه (سال تأسیس ۸۴-۸۳)؛ادارهٔ بهداشت، امور درمان و دانشجویان؛مرکز خدمات مشاوره‌ای؛ادارهٔ تربیت بدنی؛مدیریت امور فرهنگی و فوق برنامه:
کانون‌های دانشجویی (کانون علم و دین، کانون ایران‌شناسی، ...)؛تشکل‌های دانشجویی؛نشریات دانشجویی؛انجمن‌های علمی دانشجویی (آمار، زیست، آبادانی روستا، ...)؛ستادهای فرهنگی؛ادارات فرهنگی.

----------


## Maede h

> *دانشگاه شهید بهشتی* یکی از دانشگاه‌های دولتی ایران است که در منطقهٔ اوین، غرب ولنجک و شرق درکه در شمال غربی تهران واقع شده‌است. این دانشگاه از جمله بزرگ‌ترین و معتبرترین دانشگاه‌های ایران محسوب می‌شود.[۲] این دانشگاه در مقاطع کاردانی، کارشناسی، کارشناسی ارشد ودکترا در دوره‌های مجازی، روزانه و شبانه دانشجو می‌پذیرد و تاکنون بیش از ۴۳٬۳۳۴ دانشجو از این دانشگاه فارغ‌التحصیل شده‌اند.
> این دانشگاه در سال ۱۳۳۸ با نام *دانشگاه ملی ایران* به‌دستور محمدرضا شاه پهلوی و توسط علی شیخ‌الاسلام تأسیس شد[۳] و تا پیش از سال۱۳۶۲ با این نام خوانده می‌شد. علی‌رغم افتتاح رسمی در اسفندماه ۱۳۳۹، پذیرش دانشجو در مهرماه ۱۳۳۹ و توسط دانشکده‌های معماری و شهرسازی و علوم بانکداری که اولین دانشکده‌های دانشگاه بودند انجام شد. در خرداد ماه سال ۱۳۶۲ ستاد انقلاب فرهنگی وقت با تغییر نام دانشگاه از «ملی ایران» به «شهید بهشتی» موافقت کرد.
> 
> *تاریخچه[ویرایش]*
> 
> *مقدمات تاسیس[ویرایش]*
> 
> _نوشتار دانشگاه ملی ایران (پیش از انقلاب فرهنگی) را بخوانید._
> آذر ۱۳۳۳ شاه پس از کودتا سفری به آمریکا انجام داد. در این سفر علی شیخ‌الاسلام به‌عنوان نمایندهٔ دانشجویان ایرانی سخنرانی کرد و پیشنهاد تأسیس دانشگاه ملّی را به‌عنوان راهکاری برای جلوگیری از خروج جوانان ایرانی از کشور برای تحصیل به شاه ارائه کرد که مورد موافقت قرار گرفت.
> ...


تو دفترچه انتخاب رشته نوشته مکانیکو عمران بهشتی محل تحصیل پردیس فنی مهندسی عباسپور ینی دانشگاه بهشتی خودش مکانیکو عمران نداره؟؟؟بعد تو اصلاحات نوشته محل تحصیل دانشگاه بهشتی...چطور میشه ینی دانشگاه بهشتی ک تا پارسال دانشکده مکانیکو عمران نداش امسال داره؟؟؟ کیفیتش چطوره؟

----------


## artim

> تو دفترچه انتخاب رشته نوشته مکانیکو عمران بهشتی محل تحصیل پردیس فنی مهندسی عباسپور ینی دانشگاه بهشتی خودش مکانیکو عمران نداره؟؟؟بعد تو اصلاحات نوشته محل تحصیل دانشگاه بهشتی...چطور میشه ینی دانشگاه بهشتی ک تا پارسال دانشکده مکانیکو عمران نداش امسال داره؟؟؟ کیفیتش چطوره؟


بعضی از رشته ها محل تحصیلشون خود دانشگاه نیست یا منطقه ای دیگه است یا شهر دیگه
در اخر مدرک شهید بهشتی رو بهت میدن اما محل تصلیت یه جا دیگست
چرا داره اون رشته رو اما بعضی رشته ها محل تحصیلشون جای دیگست

----------


## Maede h

> بعضی از رشته ها محل تحصیلشون خود دانشگاه نیست یا منطقه ای دیگه است یا شهر دیگه
> در اخر مدرک شهید بهشتی رو بهت میدن اما محل تصلیت یه جا دیگست
> چرا داره اون رشته رو اما بعضی رشته ها محل تحصیلشون جای دیگست


ی سری سوال دیگم تو این تاپیک دارم:
پردیس فنی مهندسی عباسپور

----------


## rezashojae

شما میگید محل تحصیلش جای دیگه است ولی تو اصلاحیه نوشته محل تحصیل دانشگاه شهید بهشتی
اصلا برای همین هم تو اصلاحیه اومده
اما اصلا توی دانشگاه شهید بهشتی دانشکده مکانیک نداره(حداقل تو سایتش اینطوریه)
یعنی جدید ساختن؟

----------


## artim

> شما میگید محل تحصیلش جای دیگه است ولی تو اصلاحیه نوشته محل تحصیل دانشگاه شهید بهشتی
> اصلا برای همین هم تو اصلاحیه اومده
> اما اصلا توی دانشگاه شهید بهشتی دانشکده مکانیک نداره(حداقل تو سایتش اینطوریه)
> یعنی جدید ساختن؟


لازم به دانشکده مکانیک نیست توی دانشکنده فنی مهندسی هم میشه پذیرش کرد

----------


## rezashojae

من رتبه ی 1800 شدم (منطقه 2 ) احتمالش پایینه که خواجه یا علم و صنعت قبول بشم ولی شهید بهشتی احتمال بالا قبولم
بچه ی قزوینم . بین مکانیک بین الملل قزوین و شهید بهشتی موندم
میخواستم بدونم سطحش چطوره؟آیا ارزش داره من این همه راه رو بیام ؟تازه تو اصلاحیه نوشته که خوابگاه نمیدن و یکم حالت اطمینان رو ازم گرفته
اگه راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم

----------


## artim

> من رتبه ی 1800 شدم (منطقه 2 ) احتمالش پایینه که خواجه یا علم و صنعت قبول بشم ولی شهید بهشتی احتمال بالا قبولم
> بچه ی قزوینم . بین مکانیک بین الملل قزوین و شهید بهشتی موندم
> میخواستم بدونم سطحش چطوره؟آیا ارزش داره من این همه راه رو بیام ؟تازه تو اصلاحیه نوشته که خوابگاه نمیدن و یکم حالت اطمینان رو ازم گرفته
> اگه راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم


مکانیک قزوین ازاد رو میگی؟

----------


## rezashojae

نه دوست عزیز
بین الملل امام خمینی

----------


## artim

> نه دوست عزیز
> بین الملل امام خمینی


اونم خوبه هر دوش خوبن اما خب شهید بهشتی کمی بیشتر بهتره

----------


## rezashojae

دقیقا من هم در همین مقدار بهتر بودنش شک دارم که چقدر بهتره 
آیا ارزش داره من فاصله ی 20 متری رو با چند صد کیلومتر جابه جا کنم؟

----------


## Maede h

> دقیقا من هم در همین مقدار بهتر بودنش شک دارم که چقدر بهتره 
> آیا ارزش داره من فاصله ی 20 متری رو با چند صد کیلومتر جابه جا کنم؟


بین المللل قزوین شهریه هم میگیره

----------


## rezashojae

> بین المللل قزوین شهریه هم میگیره


نه روزانه است

----------


## Maede h

> نه روزانه است


من ک شنیدم میگیره

----------


## sepanta1990

> دقیقا من هم در همین مقدار بهتر بودنش شک دارم که چقدر بهتره آیا ارزش داره من فاصله ی 20 متری رو با چند صد کیلومتر جابه جا کنم؟


20 متر؟ اقا برو امام خمینی رو بزن حالشو ببر شک نکن.

----------

